# Colorful Cichlids?



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey what cichlids are very colorful that I could keep with some Lake Malawi cichlids? Are there any that have both male and female colored?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi take a look at the cichlids profiles here and make your choice. That's the better way.
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

mattawan_cichlid said:


> Are there any that have both male and female colored?


Look up Astatotilapia latifasciata and Paralabidochromis Sauvagei (rock kribensis)


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

The rock kribbs the females are barred with yellow/gold background.

My Paralabidochrimis sp. "flourescent piebalds" both males and females are OB peach colored.









Pic i took in Florida farm.









one of mine.


----------

